# Nismo1997 photoshoot



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

For once, my car is dirty!:rofl: :biggthump


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

sleeper status... im lovin it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> sleeper status... im lovin it


except for the hoodscoop feeding the TMIC


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> except for the hoodscoop feeding the TMIC


I run 12s on the top mount. Im upgrading very soon. Im just waiting on the new injectors to come.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I run 12s on the top mount. Im upgrading very soon. Im just waiting on the new injectors to come.


oh, I wasn't commenting anything bad about it, however its not much of a sleeper when you have a hood scoop feeding a TMIC.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> oh, I wasn't commenting anything bad about it, however its not much of a sleeper when you have a hood scoop feeding a TMIC.


I had a STI sleeping, then I put cars on him :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it, but you know what we need to see...motor!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i like it, but you know what we need to see...motor!


the link is in his sig...don't be lazy :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I had a STI sleeping, then I put cars on him :cheers:


last nite...when you were at the track??  was it blue?


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice car, one of the nicest I have seen on "hea".
You going to 2006 Convention in PA??


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm definitly a fan :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, man....that's just plain SICK!!! Lovin' It!! Your car is the main reason I'd want to buy an older Nissan.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> I had a STI sleeping, then I put cars on him :cheers:


By any chance was that STI black, or now painted C6 orange?  VERY nice lookin ride, I would love to check out your turbo kit.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I run 12s on the top mount. Im upgrading very soon. Im just waiting on the new injectors to come.


Where's the timeslips? And was that at the drag strip? 

Anyway car looks good!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

so.. hmm. when you gonna put a frount mount on



you already know my opinion


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks all for the comments.

I got a few nice upgrade. Im just waiting on my injectors to come, and intercooler piping kit.

Yes I will be at the convention.


----------

